# Cisco vpn Deterministic Network enhancer add plugin failed



## ddftech (Dec 13, 2005)

In order to have access to my company's system I was given a copy of Cisco VPN 4.6.03 to install on my NEW windows xp pro w/ media center home computer - without the support of IT. 

On the install it gave 2 errors - both deterministic network enhancer errors - 
one said add plugin failed, the other said remove plugin failed. 

It does appear to have loaded the software. However I cannot get a connection.

Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Did it use the MSI or Installshield installer?


----------



## ddftech (Dec 13, 2005)

I used the installshield.

Tried several times to install with repeated problems... Shutdown ,restarted. On reboot looped trying to install. Had to use RegEdit to delete Deterministic files, manually remove program in order to get past looping.
Have Trend PC-cillin internet security . Tried vpn connect with PC-cillin firewall up, and also PC-cillin firewall off. Windows firewall is off.
"Add plugin failed" message consistent with each attempt to install.
I have since applied all updates to Windows, and updated Java to latest release.
Have not attempt to re-install since the updates.

System is Dell Pentium D 3.0 Ghz with 2 GB SDRAM, Windows XP Media Center 2005 XP SP2 (which displays on system info as Windows XP Pro).


----------



## n_joshi1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Were you able to solve the problem. If yes, please let me know how.
even I am facing the same problem.

Thanks and regards
-Neeraj


----------



## ddftech (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey. Never could get that version (4.6.3) to work. After pleading with our tech guys they agreed to take a look at it & they were able to load version 4.8.0. They did have a lot of manipulation to get it to work & had to talk to CISCO support. Even that day our techs claimed they did not remember what they did to get it installed. I need to load it on another home computer myself but have been doing without it on that one.


----------

